# Meine Kois fressen nur noch Algen



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

seit der Winterpause fressen meine Kois nur noch die Fadenalgen von Boden und Wänden des Teichs. Alles Futter verweigern sie. 
Zuerst dachte ich, sie wollten kein Schwimmfutter. Aber auch der Versuch mit Sinkfutter führt nicht weiter. 
Nur Brotkrumen, die ich in den Teich werfe, fressen sie.

Woran kann das liegen? Was kann ich tun?


Gruß

Gustav


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

auch Koi haben Geschmack.   

Versuch mal besseres Futter für deine Fische. 

Leider habe ich keine andere Erklärung.   




Gruß Rainer


----------

